# First/Starter Bow



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am looking to get into bow hunting and do not know anything about them. What do yall recommend that will be okay without breaking the bank too bad with it only being my first one. If i enjoy it then ill be ready to shell out some cash.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

I would recommend going to a local shop. They will get you set up right and make sure that you're all tuned in. When you start with the pros, you'll actually have a chance to shoot like a pro.... If you live anywhere near Dayton go see Robert at TRIPLE EDGE, he's a real pro in every sense of the word.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

What he said. A local pro shop. Definitely not academy or cabelas or anything like that. 
Mission makes really nice inexpensive bows. My son, buddy and dad all have mission. Great bows for a great price.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Go check out the bow zone in spring. They will get you set up and if you give em a budget they will stick pretty close to it. 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

bailout2860 said:


> I am looking to get into bow hunting and do not know anything about them. What do yall recommend that will be okay without breaking the bank too bad with it only being my first one. If i enjoy it then ill be ready to shell out some cash.


If you are looking the traditional route of 2 sticks and a string.
These two are good to work with.
http://www.mahaskacustombows.com/page3.htm
Leach is excellent to work with, used to teach traditional
at his shop.
http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=225119


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Mathews*

Ended up buying a Mathews solo cam from a buddy that needed the money so im gonna take it to a shop and see what i need to do to make it perfect for me.


----------

